# Changement carte mère Ipod classic



## Zorrob (27 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Je possède un ipod 120Go de fin 2008 donc 7eme génération
Suite à un petit problème d'oxydation j'ai du changer plusieurs composants de mon ipod, dont la carte mère.
Depuis cela, je ne peux plus utilisé les boutons de contrôle de mes écouteurs (pause, + et -)

Après m'être renseigné j'ai compris que la carte mère que j'avais acheté était celle des ipod classic de 6eme génération qui ne possédait pas cette fonction d'après ce que j'ai compris.

Y a t il un moyen autre que le changement de carte mère, pour retrouver l'usage de ces boutons? 


Robin


----------



## Maestro31 (27 Mars 2014)

Non, tu ne peux malheureusement pas demander à une carte mère qui n'a pas la fonctionnalité adéquat de faire ce que tu souhaites. Il te faut la bonne carte mère.


----------



## Zorrob (30 Mars 2014)

Ok d'accord, je m'habituerai.

Merci pour la réponse


----------

